# Review of Polar Lights Wicked Witch of Oz



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

FineScale Modeler magazine's website has a video review of the Polar Lights resin Wicked Witch from the Wizard of Oz. One of the reviewers said that this kit has generated more excited response around the office than any other kit in years.

http://www.finescale.com/videos/new...ign=FSM_Newsletter_151111__Final&utm_content=


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Too bad it's a video review. Can't watch it at work.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

That clear ball looks pretty cheesy.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Glad they did this kit. I can live with the crystal ball. Must be difficult to come up with better idea for it, so it works with the figures in it, way cool


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Was shocked that the figures in the Crystal Ball were molded in one piece! Didn't see Toto though...

ModelManTom's preview of the prepainted Witch kit:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTB0vBtx2ag

As well Kong:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dzt975rSgwU


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Is it out yet??


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

eradicator178 said:


> Is it out yet??


Supposed to be out in December, but there's certainly is a rush of publicity on it right now. Maybe it's arriving early?


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*did I read that right??? 160.00????...I will pass...these prices have gone too far...

Z*


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Zathros said:


> *did I read that right??? 160.00????...I will pass...these prices have gone too far...
> 
> Z*


Pretty sure these will be discounted at most online retailers Zathros. Cult has the unpainted Witch kit at $134.95 for example, with Kong at the same price I believe. Still understandably rich for a lot folks tho...


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Im a tad confused about the parts count..are they being sarcastic?
and I would hope that the standard kit would be under 50.00 ...rare or not ....like Mr. Z said TOO HIGH.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Zathros said:


> *did I read that right??? 160.00????...I will pass...these prices have gone too far...
> 
> Z*


well it is a resin kit


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

The Kane kit was over $100 so I wouldn't expect these 2 kits to be any lower. The $130 price range is about what other resin kits of this size and detail go for. Just depends how bad you want one. All 3 of the kits (Kane, Witch & King Kong) are cool kits but not really my interest, I doubt I would have bought them even as a cheaper styrene kit.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

fluke said:


> Im a tad confused about the parts count..are they being sarcastic?
> and I would hope that the standard kit would be under 50.00 ...rare or not ....like Mr. Z said TOO HIGH.


No sarcasm.
$50 for a 1/8 2 figure resin kit?
Where are you shopping?


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

As for the price, 100.00 for a nice resin figure is pretty common. Most in that price range are 1/6th, but this one is a diorama, and 1/6th would have been too large for most. I'm sure that The Wizard of Oz carried a nice, heavy, licensing fee with the subject too. Resin kits are way more labor cost heavy than styrene kits and the small numbers insure a higher price tag and collectiblity.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, I paid $175 at JerseyFest for the "Dottie from the Land of Zo" model, which is just a 1/6 figure on a base.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Ooops...missed the part about being resin...my bad. yes its a good price in that case.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

John P said:


> Yeah, I paid $175 at JerseyFest for the "Dottie from the Land of Zo" model, which is just a 1/6 figure on a base.


Yeah, but that kit is a piece of art all by itself.
I'm not a girl-kit buyer/builder. But if I were, I would have grabbed that kit in a heartbeat.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Some times it just comes down to what one can afford. I don't begrudge the manufactureres asking prices. I just don't usually have that kind of cash to spend on much of anything except bills and groceries, etc. If I had the money, then some GK makers would get my money. Meanwhile I am glad someone has the cashflow to keep them in business. 

Rob


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

TAY666 said:


> Yeah, but that kit is a piece of art all by itself.
> I'm not a girl-kit buyer/builder. But if I were, I would have grabbed that kit in a heartbeat.


It. is. GORgeous! I hope I can do it justice with my limited person-painting skills.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Rob P. said:


> Some times it just comes down to what one can afford. I don't begrudge the manufactureres asking prices. I just don't usually have that kind of cash to spend on much of anything except bills and groceries, etc. If I had the money, then some GK makers would get my money. Meanwhile I am glad someone has the cashflow to keep them in business.
> 
> Rob


I hear you.
There are a lot of kits I'd like to have.
But with finances and prices being what they are, I limit myself to what I have to have (which still ends up being quite a bit)

It's all part of the hobby though. 
The same can be said of vintage styrene as well. Lots there I'd love to get my hands on, but a lot is out of my price range.


----------

